
Show HN: A free video call app for the web - vasanthv
https://talk.vasanthv.com
======
mtmail
The website immediately asks for access to my camera and microphone. When I
decline it shows an error and black screen. I think it should display some
help, anything, what the website/app is about without asking for camera
access.

